# .  .

## Voland BulgakOFF

. 
     -     . 
      ""   ? ) 
    -       . 
  ?      ?

----------


## AlexDS

> -     .

    ,     .      .     ,    ,      '   .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     .      .     ,    ,      '   .

     ...        ...            ... 
       ? 
   ,     (  )?

----------


## AlexDS

> ...        ...            ...
>    ,     (  )?

  ,   ,  ,   . ,   .   ,       .
   ,    .
   ,     .     . ,     .     ( )  . 
.. , .     .    .       .    ,           .

----------


## V00D00People

*AlexDS*,       ?  ?     ,    ...

----------


## RAMM

> ,     .

     ?

----------

60/.    ,     .
...     .  (     + /)  .
 "" _us_   ,  /.
      ,  **        .     "",   " ". 
 ,      10 -  .
          .   *Voland BulgakOFF*, "  " ,        ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      10 -  .

   ,      :(     ,  ,    ,      16-18 ...    20  ( )    .. ,   ...

----------

,  -   ...    1,5  -    (16-18) .
   " "  .      - , .             (/, , ,  ).   ,   "  --" (      / ) -        .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,  ,   . ,   .   ,       .
>    ,    .
>    ,     .     . ,     .     ( )  . 
> [B]*.. , .     .    .       .    ,           .*

   +5     ,     !         ,   
    ?:)   

> ,      :(     ,  ,    ,      16-18 ...    20  ( )    .. ,   ...

   ,        ?   a    -

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  -   ...    1,5  -    (16-18) .

  ,   ,     ?       ,  4  5 , 2  ,     ( ,     ), ,    ,  8 .     16 (   -15-20),     ?   

> ,        ?   a    -

  ,     1.5   ....    ,   -    ...

----------


## andy

> ,   ,  ,   . ,   .   ,       .
>    ,    .
>    ,     .     . ,     .     ( )  . 
> .. , .     .    .       . *   ,           .*

  ?

----------


## Ihor

,  0,35-0,7   0,048-0,07!

----------


## froguz

. ,   10   ,     . 
    . 
     ,     . -   25,      ,        25 ,    18-25. -. 
        .

----------

,   )      (- ) -      " " 25  .  15     -   ,    .
       .    

> a

  *Ihor*,     ,      .       ...

----------


## froguz

> .

       , ,   ,    .     .

----------


## Victorious

> ,   ,  ,   . ,   .   ,       .
>    ,    .
>    ,     .     . ,     .     ( )  . 
> .. , .     .    .       .    ,           .

       ,   .   : .   , ,   .     ,    ,    5,  ,  .
    ,  25 .  ( ).
 :   ,  
-  , ,    -   ,  7   ; 
-  ,    
-  
-  
-  
-     ,  ,  ,   .
     2 ,   .
  .       , ,   -  ,    - .
    , ,     .   .
     ,      (  ),     . , .    .     .  .     ,     (  3 ).
  :  ,   ,     -,       ,  .  ,   .
     ,      .       ,  (   )    ,   .    .
   ,  ;      -    -     .  .  2 . 
 ,  4    .
    ,        .     ;         .   

> ,   ,     ?       ,  4  5 , 2  ,     ( ,     ), ,    ,  8 .     16 (   -15-20),     ?

   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ?

        .    1,5  -      .

----------


## Condor

*V00D00People*,         .    ,  .        ,            ,        .                  ,             .        ,        .

----------


## Ihor

> ** .    1,5  -      .

       : 300 - 500 ,               

> *V00D00People*,         .    ,  . *       ,            ,       * .                  ,             .        ,        .

----------


## Condor

*Ihor*,    ,       ,      -          ,    ,          ,       .             ))         4 .    - 20 .           OVER 9000       .            .

----------


## alexx76

> ,   ,     ?       ,  4  5 , 2  ,     ( ,     ), ,    ,  8 .     16 (   -15-20),     ? 
> .

     ..       .         3  3    ..   8   20

----------


## froguz

> 4 .    - 20 .

  ,       .      . 2-3        .      ,   . 
     ,    .

----------


## AlexDS

> *AlexDS*,       ?  ?     ,    ...

  , ,   .  .
   .        .      , ,     ))))    )))

----------


## Condor

*alexx76*,          -         5      ,      .          ,      ,    ,                   ().             ,      .      20       ))

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

    .       .
,       ""  /,  .    ""   .      .
   ,      ,       -   ,         .   

> ...     .  (     + /)  .
>  "" _us_   ,  /.
>       ,  **        .     "",   " ". 
>  ,      10 -  .
>           .

  ,    +100500 !!!
   !!!   

> ?:)

  " "   .
 , ,        ,       .   

> ?

     ""?
   .
,   ,  ,        .   

> . ,   10   ,     .
>     .

  - ,       ,           (  )     .   

> .    1,5  -      .

     .       ,    - .

----------


## alexx76

> , ,   .  .
>    .        .      , ,     ))))    )))

   100%  ).     .     .10                 .   ..   .       .           .

----------


## andy

*AlexDS*, "?"   "   ?"
 ?  ?

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,    ,       ,      -          ,    ,          ,       .             ))         4 .    - 20 .           OVER 9000       .            .

  , ,        "", ""  " " !

----------


## Condor

*Ihor*, :D       : "    ".         .   ))         40     ,           5   ,  25.      "      "?       ,  .   -    " !    !".   "   ! !"

----------


## Ihor

> " "   .
>  , ,        ,       .  
>    ""?
>    .
> ,   ,  ,        .

   
    ,        '        

> *Ihor*, :D       : "    ".         .   ))         40     ,           5   ,  25.      "      "?       ,  .   -    " !    !".   "   ! !"

             ,         !       60 70   80  :)  
      (            ),      ,  a ,  
   "   ?" 
   "        !"  
    !!!!  ",        !", 
 "  ,        !" 
  "    ,   ,     ?" "  ,     , ,  ,   , !"

----------


## Karen

> ,

   ''"      ,   , .

----------


## Sky

> ?

   

> 

      .        -   " ".    ,  .      ,    ()    . 
 ,       , , 20.    ,     20+         .  ,     ...     ))     .        ))

----------


## AlexDS

> *AlexDS*, "?"   "   ?"
>  ?  ?

  .
  (      )  ,        ,  .
 ,        -,        .
       ,   .    ,   .
      ,        30  .

----------


## andy

> .
>   (      )  ,        ,  .
>  ,        -,        .
>        ,   .    ,   .
>       ,        30  .

  ,

----------


## Ihor

> .
>   (      )  ,        ,  .
>  ,        -,        .
>        ,   .    ,   .
>       ,        30  .

           ,    !            . 
      ,

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

* 200  250 .*  . ϳ. 5  10 .

----------


## andy

> * 200  250 .*  . ϳ. 5  10 .

  ,  120

----------


## froguz

> ,  120

      ,    . .    .  200         .       .     30  .    .   ... 
       ,  ,         ,    , ,  /  .        ,   ,         ... 
    ,        .    ,        .
      ,      ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ,         ...
> .

        ?  ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

200 .   .          .

----------


## Victorious

> ?  ?

       .   ,   -      ',   .
  - '.

----------

,    215/,   10  (   5),    (// ).    -  (  ),   180.

----------


## andy

> ?  ?

   ,       

> 200 .   .          .

      120

----------


## 23q

. ,      -  !

----------

250    .   50 .        ,         . 
 ,

----------


## pokemon

,  --          !      .     ,   ?      ,    ,      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ,      ?

            .  ,   . 
   ,           .

----------


## pokemon

.          ?  ?

----------


## V00D00People

*pokemon*,      ,   .

----------


## 23q

> ,   ?

  .

----------


## Enter

> *pokemon*,      ,   .

  ,    ,       .

----------


## alexx76

> . ,      -  !

       ?

----------


## 23q

,    ,   (?),       .

----------


## alexx76

> ,    ,   (?),       .

        .   )

----------

? ,    (

----------


## 23q

http://www.oschadbank.ua/ru/private/...gy/calculator/

----------


## alexx76

> http://www.oschadbank.ua/ru/private/...gy/calculator/

   ..  ??..        10000

----------


## 23q

,     .

----------


## marcik

,  ,    ,  ,  ,    .   .       .    ,   .       ,         ,      ,  ,         ,     ,     .         ,     ,   ,

----------

